# Wall charger -->USB



## Gho57 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi!

I have a question:

This wallcharger don't work in Italy:










because we have a different "socket" and voltage, 220V.

I can take any i want?? 220v/USB?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would suggest using an adapter plug with the wall plug. That is your safest option. Otherwise, simply charge with the USB and your PC.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Maybe this?


----------



## Gho57 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have already an AC wall adapter for my mp3 player:










But i am confuse with output voltage, and amperage:










Output 5V and 500ma, another i have has 1000ma output.

do not want to burn everything 

Edit: Thanks NogDog, in technical specification of the product in your link i have found _"High current output current ( 1000mA ) for faster charging; full lifetime warranty"_

And 5v is standard for all usb device.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You should have no trouble using that adapter. The output difference is insignificant.


----------



## groucho (Aug 4, 2010)

Gho57, I stumbled upon this thread you started.  I was just wondering how you solved your wall adapter problem.  From your original post, it seems to me that the problem was mainly that of the plug, and not of the voltage, since the Kindle wall charger/adapter is rated 110-240v.  Did you not try an electrical plug adapter?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Gho57,

  Use the 5V 1000mA (1A) capable adapter, so long as it's designed for USB.  Do NOT use the 500mA one because the Kindle wants 850mA+.  If you plug the Kindle into the 500mA unit the adapter will either shutdown or overheat.

Paul.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

MrPLD said:


> Use the 5V 1000mA (1A) capable adapter, so long as it's designed for USB. Do NOT use the 500mA one because the Kindle wants 850mA+. If you plug the Kindle into the 500mA unit the adapter will either shutdown or overheat.


It shouldn't overheat if designed properly. USB ports on computers furnish about 500mA, and they don't overheat when the Kindle is plugged in. They don't charge it very quickly, though.

Mike


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

My husband & I go to Europe each year and the USB cord with the Amazon plug-in WILL work with no problems as long as you have a plug adapter. They can be very inexpensive. You only need one that adapts the plug type and doesn't do anything else (if you have a hair dryer/curling iron/etc, then you need additional conversion).

Here's an example of a really inexpensive (and also kinda cool) one on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Universal-World-Travel-Charger-Adapter/dp/B001MGUB9Q

Italy has some terrific food - hope you have/had a great trip!!


----------



## groucho (Aug 4, 2010)

Talking of plug adapters, may I contribute my ten cents' worth?

Hope this link will prove to be helpful to some: http://kropla.com/electric2.htm. It's been very useful for me.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

groucho said:


> Talking of plug adapters, may I contribute my ten cents' worth?
> 
> Hope this link will prove to be helpful to some: http://kropla.com/electric2.htm. It's been very useful for me.


Great site, I've used that one too!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cargalmn said:


> My husband & I go to Europe each year and the USB cord with the Amazon plug-in WILL work with no problems as long as you have a plug adapter. They can be very inexpensive. You only need one that adapts the plug type and doesn't do anything else (if you have a hair dryer/curling iron/etc, then you need additional conversion).


Just to add a bit more information, you definitely don't want to use a transformer with your Kindle (or many other devices) as the battery won't charge properly. The first time I travelled to Europe with some of my electronic devices, I used my transformer for everything, and neither the camera batteries nor the Palm pilot charged properly. (I was clueless ) As long as the adapter says 100-240VAC on it, you only need the plug adapter.

Betsy


----------

